# mini pci orinoco wireless card in laptop problems

## Solid-Acid

For the life of me, I cannot get my orinoco wireless card to work.  It was built into my laptop (Gateway Solo 1200)

I have compiled all the drivers as modules and when I do a 'cardctl ident' I get the following:

<code>Socket 1:

  product info: "Lucent Technologies", "WaveLAN/IEEE", "Version 01.01", ""

  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0002

  function: 6 (network)</code>

and when I do a lsmod I get the following:

<code>

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

wavelan_cs             23712   0  (autoclean) (unused)

wavelan2_cs            32400   0  (unused)

orinoco_cs              4616   0  (unused)

orinoco                33440   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  6496   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

</code>

all looks well on the outside, however I runinto this odd problem of it not allocationg an IRQ to the card as such: 

<code>Linux ORiNOCO driver, Variant 1, Version 6.16

wavelan2_cs: RequestIRQ: Resource in use

hermes.c: 4 July Jun 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.12b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.12b (Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

hermes.c: 4 July Jun 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.12b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_plx.c 0.12b (Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

hermes.c: 4 July Jun 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco.c 0.12b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.12b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Linux ORiNOCO driver, Variant 1, Version 6.16

wavelan2_cs: RequestIRQ: Resource in use

</code>

I have tried binary drivers but to no avail and have compiled the kernel with support as modules, and built in.  I just dont know what else to do.

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## mrchuckles

The 'wavelan' series and the 'orinoco/hermes' series are two different drivers.  You only need one, preferably the 'orinoco/hermes' as it's newer and much better.

The following is a great resource for Linux and Wireless cards...

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/

----------

## Solid-Acid

I have used the driver off that page but got nowhere.

----------

## masseya

It looks like your wavelan_cs driver is conflicting with the IRQ of the orinoco_cs driver.  Can you make sure that you are only loading the orinoco/hermes set of drivers?  If it's built-in you could compile all the drivers as modules and specify which ones to load in /etc/modules.autoload.  This will greatly aid in your debugging effort.  Not having to deal with the pcmcia-cs package is also a bonus.   :Wink:   I'm also assuming that you are not even seeing the device when you execure an 'ifconfig -a'.

----------

